
Microsoft Removes 260-Character Path Length Limit in Windows 10 Redstone - ayi
http://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-removes-260-characters-path-length-limit-in-windows-10-redstone-504596.shtml
======
Piskvorrr
Seriously, that limit was still there? Must have been baked in pretty deep; I
would love to hear @rchen's explanation of that quirk. (To be fair, I have run
into this limit about 3 times in total, between Windows 2000 and Windows 10 -
which could mean it's annoying but rare)

